# SimCity 5 startet nicht mehr



## ChrisBenny87 (17. November 2013)

Hallo PC Games Fan's,

neulich startete mein SimCity 5 nach dem neusten Patch, der auch neue Regionen mit in Spiel brachte nicht mehr.
Problem:
SimCity lässt sich per CD oder Downloade installieren, updaten sich, startet dein Launcher, zeigt die Server an, meldet ich habe SimCity nicht aktiviert und soll es im Origin aktivieren ! – Programm beendet sich.

Ich setzte mein Vertrauen auf den EA-Support der mit mir einige Schritte durch ging. Unter anderem deinstallierte ich das Spiel im Abgesicherten Modus, räumte die Registry auf mit CCleaner, löschte die User Data und (hier liegt vielleicht der Fehler: habe ich die laut Forum C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts gelöscht. Dies hat bei manchen Spielern geholfen.)
Diese Datei hat sich von alleine wieder installiert bzw. hatte ich auch eine Kopie von ihr gemacht.
Ich habe von EA 2x neue CD-Codes bekommen und dasselbe Procedere mit dem Abgesicherten Modus wiederholt, Keine Veränderung der Situation.

Der EA-Support meinte mein Fall sei besonders und gehe zur Spezialisten Abteilung weiter, diese kontaktierten mich und wollten mich verifizieren. Dies geschah mittlerweile, nach einem Gespräch mit einem Begriffsstutzigen Supportler. Dieser meinte allen Ernstes mein PC sei einfach zu gut bzw. viel zu schnell für das Game und ich sollte ihn herunter Takten oder Hardware entfernen. Nun warte ich seit 3 Wochen schon auf eine Antwort von EA und hoffe das es an ihrem Server liegt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

Merke: Das System ist neuinstalliert auf einem Nagel neuen PC, das Spiel lief zuvor und es wurde keine Veränderung am System vorgenommen das Problem kam spontan.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2013)

> Problem:
> SimCity lässt sich per CD oder Downloade installieren, updaten sich, startet dein Launcher, zeigt die Server an, *meldet ich habe SimCity nicht aktiviert und soll es im Origin aktivieren ! – Programm beendet sich.*



Originmüll hat wieder zugeschlagen
Das Spiel wird nicht gestartet weil es laut Origin nicht lizensiert ist.

Hat mit deinem PC bis zu diesem Punkt noch rein gar nix zu tun. Wirst vom Server nicht authorisiert das Spiel zu starten und ende. 

Ich hab EA dank Sim City endgültig den Krieg erklärt. 
Es ist der größte Drecksverein der auf diesem Planeten wandelt.


----------

